# Multiple Lambs



## sonymc (Mar 21, 2013)

My older ewe just gave birth to three lambs, can she and will she nurse all three?..  do I bottle feed?..Newbie at this!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 21, 2013)

What breed of ewe is she? How big are the lambs? Are they all three nursing now or is one or more standing off to the side with the mother not letting it nurse?  Are her udders very large? Are the lambs crying at all?

Sorry so many questions, it may help to answer yours. It's possible for the ewe to nurse all three, it depends on some of the above...


----------



## sonymc (Mar 21, 2013)

She is a big, healthy, but older Katahdin/Dorper, looks like she has a descent milk bag, it seems she has licked and cleaned all three and they are all standing with her, I have seen two trying to nurse, one is laying down beside her and looks the driest, she is still skiddish about me being right near her still so I am trying to give her space for now, the three lambs look pretty good; standing and laying in the warm morning sun, none are crying yet.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh good that all sounds positive. Just keep an eye and see if they all three nurse. Give the mom some extra grain or alfalfa. If you start to notice them crying a lot, then check her udder if you can to see how much milk she has. I'm pretty sure that breed can handle 3. If they are crying a lot and seem like they aren't getting enough milk, you may have to pull one. But pull the biggest, strongest one. How many ewe lambs and ram lambs?


----------



## sonymc (Mar 21, 2013)

I have not checked to see what they are yet, I have seven other ewes all with healthy twin lambs ranging from over the past week giving birth, we have been busy!!! They are all nursing and doing good.  I have one more ewe to go and it looks like it may happen today, but she is a first timer and I really expect twins out of her also.  I just panicked when I found the three! I have bottles and milk replacer, will that be okay to feed if I have to pull one?  Going back out to check again.  Thanks so much for the information!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 21, 2013)

Milk replacer is good, yep. BUT, make sure the lamb gets milk from the mom for at least a day. It's got colostrum in it and is very important that the lambs all get some of that, preferably 24 hours. If you have to pull one because it's not nursing, at least help it to get some of mom's milk first.

You have been busy! Congratulations on all your babies. I bet you're having fun 

Let us know if she is able to nurse all three or if you have to pull one. Thanks!


----------



## sonymc (Mar 21, 2013)

Today is a good day!! All three lambs are nursing for now and jumping around already like jackrabbits!! Hope she can hold up on the milk, she has a bale of alfalfa in the pen with her, grain, and fresh water so she is well fed.  Your quick response really calmed my nerves, I really appreciate it.  Will try to post pics when I get all this under control!  Thanks!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 21, 2013)

That's great news! So glad things are working out. You can always supplement one or two with a bottle if you think mommy isn't producing enough milk. Good luck!


----------

